# Excel and Java Ferns



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

If you're using pressurized CO2, why would you need another source of carbon? I could be wrong, but if excel has proven to slow your growth and it's just a supplemental source of carbon wouldn't it make sense to forget about using it. I'm pretty sure that a well maintained, pressurized CO2 system doesn't need any more help supplying your plants with essential carbon. Unless there's something more to excel that I don't know about. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm a supporter of excel. I'm about to make the switch from DIY CO2to using excel alone as my primary source of photosynthetic-intermediate carbon (Keep in mind that I'm only doing this with a 10 gallon tank).


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

It's not the excel. Java Ferns are just slow growing plants. They will never grow as fast as your other plants.

This is a curse and a blessing. It's hard to get them to a really large size, but once you do, they are basically maintenance free. No weekly trimming to keep them under control.

You don't need the excel as long as you're dosing enough CO2, but it shouldn't hurt anything either except for the few sensitive plants, such as mosses and vals. It's just costly and unnecessary.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks....I was dosing it for 2 reasons. Extra source of carbon, and to keep algae at bay. I don't have moss in this tank so I did not think much about adding Excel.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Excel won't hurt. I use it. To make a large Java Fern, you need to keep trimming off the large leaves, making room for more light for the rysome (spell) to grow. The more I trim mine, the faster and bigger it seems to grow. I cut off even healthy leaves. It promotes new growth.
Joe


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I've also cut the rhizome in multiple places to create multiple growth points. The best way I know of to rejuvenate a java fern is to cut the rhizome (while it's still attached to the wood), cut off all the leaves, and put it in a high tech tank with ferts and CO2. It will respond with a whole lot of new, lush green leaves. Mind you, it still won't grow as fast as most other plants, but this will create a really pretty java fern.

As far as using Excel to keep algae at bay, you can certainly do it, and if it works, great. But the way to truly keep algae away is to balance the tank's lighting, ferts, CO2 and plant mass. Then use Excel only when that balance is off, and use it only to assist with removing algae that has already appeared while simultaneously working to achieve a good balance. Excel is a tool to assist with algae removal, but it's not an algae prevention.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks again all!! Great responses.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Feb 3, 2009)

Is there a particular nutrient that ferns seem to like more?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have no idea since I've never dosed a single nutrient by itself.


----------

